# Fort Mill, SC



## Jack W. (Sep 17, 2006)

Judged an SCBA contest in Fort Mill, SC yesterday.  It was a boston butt, chicken cook-off kicked up with a fine bluegrass festival.  It was held at the Ann Springs Close Greenway(apparently Ann has a liking for the fellas) farm.  It was a beautiful setting in suburban Charlotte.  

A big congratulations to my friend Tim Handy at JT's Barbecue team for taking a second place.  That should just about sew up the Master Barbecuer award for Tim.  Again, Congrats dude!

Good to see the Big GQ!  We had a couple of adult beverages and ate some pretty good pork barbucue and chicken. 


Good to see WalterSC and Nikki.  They held down the SCBA information tent for most of the afternoon.   They had some great seats for the music!

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 17, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS TIM!!!!!   [smilie=banana.gif] That's fantastic!! Very well deserved!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 17, 2006)

Tim rocks.

  I'm gonna break his saucing hand next time I see him.


----------



## Finney (Sep 17, 2006)

Way to go Tim!!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 18, 2006)

CONGRATS Tim.  That is great.  Where are the PICS?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 18, 2006)

Tim, hook your son up with Jack's daughter!  They'd make a great team!


----------



## Jack W. (Sep 18, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Tim, hook your son up with Jack's daughter!  They'd make a great team!



All kidding aside, that's actually not a bad idea.  They'd probably kick our butts all over the field.

Good Q!

Jack


----------

